# W.Va. House OKs Bill Letting People Carry Concealed Guns Without A Permit



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

W.Va. House OKs Bill Letting People Carry Concealed Guns Without A Permit : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

First we saw the movement towards shall issue. Now we're moving towards constitutional carry. Of course Dumberg and his minions opose it.

I also hope the people of WV were taking names of those who opposed it.


----------

